# Maddy - Dec. 2004 to May 15, 2007



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I only met you for the first time 3 weeks ago, but little girl you made a profound effect on my life. I promised you when I found your throat abscess that I would make you feel better for however long you decided to stay with me. Sadly the abscess beat both of us and the only way I made you feel better besides caring and loving you was to let your suffering end today.

I really hope this sweet girl will come back to me again one day, 3 weeks wasnâ€™t long enough for me. :â€™( Her 2 year old cagemate is hale and hearty at least.

No nasty medical pics in here, her loving, kind nature is being celebrated instead.

Her first day with me

















Sheâ€™d lie in my lap and groom herself
















Then lick me, brux and boggle after her abscess treatments



























3 days after I got her









My new avatar (when I get around to it) heart









Little tilty girl









Her cagemate Shadow using her as a nice comfy pillow ;D









Maddy and Shadow in their new cage with their new roomies









She was a good girl when we had to start syringe feeding









Still trying to groom









May 12 â€“ happy with her new friends (sheâ€™s on the right)








May 14 â€“ happiest with Selene my brusque PEW girl

























Good journey my sweet friend!!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww she was a sweet heart, you did the best thing x


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

She's a sweetiepie, so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

RIP Maddy  You did the very best you could for her and I'm sure she was very grateful.

(Lookit the tongue! That's going to make the best icon ever!)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss lilspaz! she was a gorgeous girl and I am sure she will always be with you!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

she has some of the best pics i've seen, she must have been a bundle of personality, and i'm very sorry for your loss. you did the best you could for her, and i'm sure she was very grateful, and one day she will return to you, without a doubt.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

:'( this really makes me sad, but i'm happy she had the time she did with you! and the time you had with her! ((HUGS))


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful tribute. I appreciate also that you take care of Rats that others may not want, and give them your best.
Theres a product you may find helpful; Its called SeaCure for pets. It was developed by the Govt. of Uraguay during WW2 to fight Malnutrition, I have seen real miracles of sick, animals who looked ready to die given this and regaining their health, its made from fermented cultured whitefish and is full of natural probiotics, proteins, and vitamins.
Since you help sick Rats I thought it was something you might use.
WWW.seacureforpets.com/
Spider


----------

